# good entry level litespeed



## Gabriel (Jun 22, 2004)

hi sorry for posting this but I'm haven't trouble

I live in southern ontario (Canada), and there are few bike stores... however the trek/giant stores are A-holes.... 

sooo that leave me with one dealer who seems good and nice to deal with.... he only sells litespeed, devinc, norco, and KHS....

soooo just wondering which (if any) litespeed model of litespeed would be best... I'll be riding every other day.... but I'd like something decent thats not going to give me any trouble and be shift smoothly...

there are NO hills around were i live.... flat flat flat.... 

Is the Capella a decent choice... I like the classic... but she's a little pricey


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Firenze


----------

